# Help to Refinish a Dresser



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi 

I bought this used solid wood dresser, at least parts of it, and want to refinish.

My idea is to sand it down with 60 grip on an orbital sander and this is where I need help.

An 60 is to rough or it's better to start with 120?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I would recommend using a chemical stripper instead of sanding.

If you sand it using 60 grit with an orbital sander, it will no longer be flat. You will create a lot of unnecessary work that way.

In the photo, the finish looks pretty good as-is. What is wrong with the current finish, and what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

60 GRIT is for fast wood removal. Not used in any refinishing work.

Wellers questions are very appropriate.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

60 grit is way too rough. 
Refinishing can mean several things:
New top coat only or Complete color change.
No need to make it more difficult than it has to be. 
Start by removing the old top coat only. With a stripper. 
Have you ever worked with a stripper? You will need gloves, good ventilation and plenty of rags. 
You may not need to sand at all or very little.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank for all replies.

My idea is to turn that dresser into something similar to the picture above.

The drawers paint with a black chalkboard spray (I have at home, so can save money on this part).

The frame, sides and the top I'd like to change the color to a kona color and in the top will apply a gloss finish.

So, if it's possible I'd like to try to avoid using a stripper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

After seeing the picture of your project, you may not need to strip the chest if you plan to paint it. 
1st I would wipe the chest with liquid sandpaper. This removes the oils and years of furniture polish. 
Next I would scuff sand with 320 grit sandpaper
Paint it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The picture is kinda dark but I bet the parts are veneered. You hit that with 60 grit paper and you will likely have a veneer problem. Anyway anytime you refinish wood you should start with paint stripper. Sanding a finish off is for metal. With wood the finish is penetrated into the wood and it takes the chemicals to get it out of the wood. Otherwise here and there when you go stain the piece the wood will still be sealed with the old finish and won't take the stain. 

Right now the furniture is already sanded with the most minor damage to have to sand out. You shouldn't have to sand with any coarser than 120 grit paper.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Tomorrow I will post better pictures. Thanks again for all comments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Not sure if there is a veneer over the top, sides and face of the drawers.

Also, I saw some video of stripping and it seems not complicated, just take some time.

My initial plan is to try sanding with a 120 grit and try to remove the finish coat and part of the stain, but I am starting to thinking better about stripping.

What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

In this time that I a studying what to do with the dresser, I finished a little desk for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

After seeing the pictures in post 9 I'm more convinced than ever the piece is veneered. Look at the underside of the top and see if it's the same wood or cut of wood as the top. If it was made of walnut plywood it should have a cheaper cut of wood used on the veneer on the back side. It's probably more narrow pieces of wood and has sapwood in it. The ends of the top will also have a strip of veneer with the grain running perpendicular to the grain of the wood on the top instead of end grain.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> After seeing the pictures in post 9 I'm more convinced than ever the piece is veneered. Look at the underside of the top and see if it's the same wood or cut of wood as the top. If it was made of walnut plywood it should have a cheaper cut of wood used on the veneer on the back side. It's probably more narrow pieces of wood and has sapwood in it. The ends of the top will also have a strip of veneer with the grain running perpendicular to the grain of the wood on the top instead of end grain.


Just took a picture of the underside of the top. What do you think?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

virtu said:


> Just took a picture of the underside of the top. What do you think?


See how striped the wood is on the underside. It has streaks of sapwood on the underside that isn't there on the top. The cabinet is made with walnut plywood.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> See how striped the wood is on the underside. It has streaks of sapwood on the underside that isn't there on the top. The cabinet is made with walnut plywood.


I paid 60$ (around 46USD), do you think it was a good deal?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

virtu said:


> I paid 60$ (around 46USD), do you think it was a good deal?


Sure it's well worth that. Walnut plywood is running about seventy five dollars a sheet and this piece of furniture is already built. It just needs a little cleaning up.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Sure it's well worth that. Walnut plywood is running about seventy five dollars a sheet and this piece of furniture is already built. It just needs a little cleaning up.


Thanks so much for your help.
I am not in a hurry, so I will look around how to reach what I want, change the actual color to something that matches my bedroom furniture and apply the chalkboard spray on the drawers, which will be the easy part.

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, you can't expect to go much lighter than it is now. Except for dirt that is pretty much the natural color of the wood.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

My first refinish. What do you guys think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

